# What to Expect this Fall and Winter



## Aetherwizard (Aug 8, 2017)

From now until October we will see a gradual increase in new coronavirus cases. In October, we will likely have our first "explosion" of community spread in addition to the beginning of the normal flu season. By January, we will get our second explosion of coronavirus community spread.

It is July, and the present expansion of the coronavirus cases will primarily hit in the service industries, as people make an effort to get the economy working again. Restaurants, banks, stores, and places where there is constant human traffic will be the most logical places for the disease to flow into the general population. It is likely that governments in some areas will choose not to shut down their economies. At this point, it really is moot whether the government chooses to shut down the economy or keep it operating. If it is shut down, it will just push the grand expansion of the disease until Fall and Winter. If the economies remain open, then the people in the service industries will get sick, and the businesses will have to close, anyway, when they run out of healthy employees. 

The good news right now is that the death rates are declining. This is no doubt due to effective treatments, such as hydroxychloroquine and other treatments. (My strategy is to take yarrow capsules every day to fight off the infection before it starts; yarrow may also be effective in restoring the oxygen carrying capacity to the blood, which is ruined by the coronavirus.) It is also due to the fact that the hospitals are nowhere close to capacity at this time, which means those who go for treatment now can get good service and attention. Everything looks manageable for right now.

Things will change rather quickly when the hospitals fill up. Right now, there is a gradual increase in new cases, but as the disease spreads, the amount of increase will become more toward exponential. The more people who get sick, the more people who can become infected. As mentioned, I believe the breaking point will occur around mid October. Watch out for the hospitals filling up, because once they do, the quality of care will decrease as will the supply line for medical supplies. Once things start falling apart, the death rate will again climb. Not only will the death rate climb, but also the total deaths will skyrocket as well, which will cause a rather morbid bottleneck in the body disposal businesses. Just be prepared for the shock.

Since there is likely to be an explosion of disease spread in October, then that means that seasonal businesses, such as crop harvesting, food processing, seasonal butchering facilities, and other important food supply chains will start having lots of sick people. This will start a chain reaction that will cause an even greater food shortage this Winter and Spring than what we saw last Spring. Crops that do not get properly harvested and processed will spoil. 

When an exceptionally large portion of the population becomes sick at the same time with both the coronavirus and the flu, all kinds of businesses will suffer, whether they shut down voluntarily, or due to lack of healthy employees. Use your imagination to think what will happen. The whole Winter and Spring will likely be a supply line disaster.

As I mentioned, there will likely be a second round in the first and second weeks of January, right after the holidays. People will be tired of suffering and will give in to celebrating during the holidays, whether there is a pandemic, or not. This will not be without consequences. Whatever problems we have had by the holidays, expect them to get worse afterward. 

Keep in mind that here in the Northern Hemisphere, it will be Winter, and there will likely be some very cold spells and plenty of inclement weather. This will all take place on top of the pandemic and the normal flu season. 

Keep in mind that last year the first wave of the pandemic started with just one person in China. Look at all the damage that was caused from just one person. Then consider that right now there are millions of currently infected people all over the world, and by October it will be tens of millions of people to start the next pandemic wave. And by January, there will be hundreds of millions, if not billions, of people to fuel the third wave. There is no escaping this pandemic. Even for those who never get infected, they will still be affected. Even those of us who have prepped and have a solid plan for survival, we too will be profoundly affected. 

I will tell you what is even worse than the pandemic and the flu season heading for us. We can see it already all around us. There is mass hysteria occurring right now, and that hysteria will only get worse. Hysteria is when a problem is amplified because of excessive worry, fear, anger, and negative thinking. It is bad enough that the physical world is infected by a rapidly spreading disease, but this can be dealt with through planning and patience. As hysteria sets in, the problem seems like it will never be solved, that all hope is lost, that the future is lost, and that life has been overcome by evil and suffering. Don't let hysteria set in. Always keep coming back to the present moment. Always maintain awareness of your remaining strengths and your remaining happiness. Do your best and be grateful for what you have, no matter how much you lose, or how much the people around you lose. 

In two years, this pandemic will be a memory. For those who prepared and held steadfast, the memory will be a memory of triumph. Life will go on for those who survive. Those who face this pandemic head on, and who stay grounded in their present moment and present surroundings, will feel like they have been through a great adventure. Approach this pandemic as though it is a serious challenge, and maintain the attitude of a survivor.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It will all be over after Nov 4th.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm more worried about the D-manureheads and their zombie army of looters and rioters.

Things will get ugly October and November is going to be scary no matter who wins POTUS election


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'm more worried about the D-manureheads and their zombie army of looters and rioters.
> 
> Things will get ugly October and November is going to be scary no matter who wins POTUS election


if we don't have another 2016 "Hellery by 22 points" bull crap belief by the liberals >>> could get damn nasty if it's obvious Biden died and Prez Trump is walking away with the office ...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I tend to zone out anyone who says, "Here's what will happen....."


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Chipper said:


> It will all be over after Nov 4th.


The scarcity of guns and ammo may mean my not many folks gonna be voting for pervy Joe. Not say that could prevent him winning of course. The devil and the democrats control the News media and the robes. Professors..Politicians and Judges.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> The scarcity of guns and ammo may mean my not many folks gonna be voting for pervy Joe. Not say that could prevent him winning of course. The devil and the democrats control the News media and the robes. Professors..Politicians and Judges.


I'm not so sure having guns means a vote for Trump. A few weeks ago I was out on my morning walk. I saw two guys loading their car up with 'evil black rifles'. I made a friendly comment to one and he replied that they were going to a large gun show in Pittsburgh. So from this exchange you would figure this guy is a Trumpster. Not so! He now has Biden signs on his front lawn. Some people are just plain stupid and I believe this stupidity is more common than I would like to think.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

@Chiefster23 is correct. People are stupid. People would vote a for a dead cat if they were told it was a Democratic cat. A left over from FDR and the Great Depression programs that tried to put people back to work and keep their homes. It's generational. I know people just like [MENTION=11542]Chiefster23 describes. Then again we are from the same neck of the woods.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I know a couple of things. Ruth Bader Ginsburg is dead, Joe biden doesn't know what planet he is on, this republic is history, and the whole damn freakin world has done gone crazy ass stupid.

What I don't know is when or exactly how this whole shit show implodes.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> I'm not so sure having guns means a vote for Trump. A few weeks ago I was out on my morning walk. I saw two guys loading their car up with 'evil black rifles'. I made a friendly comment to one and he replied that they were going to a large gun show in Pittsburgh. So from this exchange you would figure this guy is a Trumpster. Not so! He now has Biden signs on his front lawn. Some people are just plain stupid and I believe this stupidity is more common than I would like to think.


hard to believe - but - there's otherwise lucid people that actually believe the crap like it's white supremists dressed up to look like ANTIFA attacking these cities - secret "police" involved - BLM is all about civil rights ....

can't fix stupid


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

But, When will the toilet paper run Out ?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> @Chiefster23 is correct. People are stupid. People would vote a for a dead cat if they were told it was a Democratic cat. A left over from FDR and the Great Depression programs that tried to put people back to work and keep their homes. It's generational. I know people just like [MENTION=11542]Chiefster23 describes. Then again we are from the same neck of the woods.


A dead cat got a voter registration in the mail.

The pussy must have been a Demo*cat*

https://dailycaller.com/2020/07/10/dead-cat-voter-registration-mail-ballot-fraud/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Demitri.14 said:


> But, When will the toilet paper run Out ?


Get a bidet

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A17T3N6?tag=duckduckgo-ffab-20&linkCode=osi&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Riots... screw covid.. as the Wench says and others here say, it will disappear on November 4th. 

But the riots will escalate especially if trump wins. If Biden wins the riots will also increase... 

Like PO said, stick a fork in the US.. now it’s just a matter of timing.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> A dead cat got a voter registration in the mail.
> 
> The pussy must have been a Demo*cat*
> 
> https://dailycaller.com/2020/07/10/dead-cat-voter-registration-mail-ballot-fraud/


The dead always vote democratic. Ever note how democrats go nuts when voter registry roles are to be purged?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Get a bidet
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A17T3N6?tag=duckduckgo-ffab-20&linkCode=osi&th=1&psc=1


----------



## davidparon (Jan 5, 2014)

Chipper said:


> It will all be over after Nov 4th.


A new Saga will begin . God help us all .

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sorry my friend but I disagree. Because of mail in ballots and legal challenges,this election won’t be decided until December.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And you know this how. many of the deaths listed as COV 19 were other causes person just happen to get COV19. Reporting is full of fraud .


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Get a bidet
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A17T3N6?tag=duckduckgo-ffab-20&linkCode=osi&th=1&psc=1


Just make sure you turn off the water before you go to clean the darned thing. _Don't ask me how I know...._ :vs_closedeyes:

ETA: A little squirt bottle can do the job for cheap.

https://www.amazon.com/Portable-Han...uirt+bottle+toilet&qid=1596129775&s=hi&sr=1-1


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Start your late season plantings now, if you can. Who knows what the food situation's gonna look like?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Start your late season plantings now, if you can. Who knows what the food situation's gonna look like?


I wish I could do a better job at gardening but even if I did, I'd have to stay up 24 hours a day to guard it.

Wifey will be making an order from here, today. Bulk is hard to find around here.

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/38111/dried-beans.html


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> I wish I could do a better job at gardening but even if I did, I'd have to stay up 24 hours a day to guard it.
> 
> Wifey will be making an order from here, today. Bulk is hard to find around here.
> 
> https://www.webstaurantstore.com/38111/dried-beans.html


Good prices.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://strangesounds.org/2020/07/flooding-mississippi-river-delta-crop-harvest.html

Another reason for concern. This might help explain the rice shortage at Sams in Dothan.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> Sorry my friend but I disagree. Because of mail in ballots and legal challenges,this election won't be decided until December.


Now even Trump is afraid that the election results will possibly take months to sort out due to mail in ballots. Either way, after the results are finally in, the lawsuits will start.


----------

